# Hintergrundmusik auf HTML-hp?



## world-village-hro (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin, alle zusammen!
Für Euch sicherlich aus dem linken Ärmel zu schütteln,
für mich Ahnungslosen wiedermal ein riesiges Rätsel:
Kann ich ein mp3-file in eine HTML-Datei so einbauen, daß es als Hintergrundmusi
dudelt, wenn die hp offen ist?
Danke und schöne Grüße, 
Jan.


----------



## Stibie (17. Oktober 2005)

Bitte nicht machen! 
Gib mal bei Google ein...mit HTML kann man imho nur Midis direkt abspielen, ansonsten Flash.
Aber lass das, das nervt tierisch!


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2005)

Jedem das Seine.

Bei de.selfhtml.org bitte nach dem html-Befehl *embed* schauen.

Ein Ausschalter ist schon ne dankenswerte Sache, wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb.
Deswegen versuchen, nen Player mit Minimalbuttons mitdarzustellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## world-village-hro (18. Oktober 2005)

Yep, meine lieben,

aber sacht mal ehrlich, schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht geworden.
Na, merci trotzdem.
So long,
Jan.


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2005)

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage wäre : Ja, es ist möglich. 

Du darfst jetzt nicht einfach so erwarten, dass wir alles vorkauen.
Wenn Du die HP selbst baust, dann wirst Du Dich auch mit der
Seitenbeschreibungs-Sprache HTML auseinandergesetzt haben ?

So müsste der Eintrag im Body Deines HTML-textes sein:
<embed name="Intro" src="audio/intro.mp3" HIDDEN></embed>

mfg chmee


----------



## world-village-hro (19. Oktober 2005)

Nee nee, alles vorkauen natürlich nicht!
Brauchte bloß einen Stups in die richtige Richtung. 
Ich saß hier und hab mit einem HTML-4-Buch auf dem Schoß diese hp
zusammengebastelt. Aber über Musik und Flash und all solche Sachen
stand da nichts drinne, da muß ich noch ein bißchen lernen.
Also nix für ungut und danke fürs erste!
Jan.


----------

